# Did I do the right thing:confused:



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

I was on my way back from plowing my wife's aunt's house and there was a little old lady out trying to clear her driveway....She waved me over and asked how much to do her driveway. I told her I wouldn't charge her. She says that she want's to pay because of the use of my truck, plowing, and maintenance. I asked her if she has any kids and she says one is in Amherst and the other is out of state. So I told her to consider me one of her kids. I asked her how old she was and she says 90. How can I charge her!! She has a double wide driveway that can hold 4 cars. Gave her my phone numbers and call me when she needs it done. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Did you do the right thing???

ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## oatka (Mar 18, 2004)

*Yes*

it's always the right thing to help out someone.

(it also would have been ok to charge her)

but it always is ok to do it free. your call.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Actually by 'NOT' charging you may be safer,liability wise.
 
When you start plowing and charging you become a 'Pro' in the eyes of an insurance company and you need different insurance and sometimes plates.
 
Plus you are really going to get 'Lawncare' mad :bluebounc


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

My mother lives with us now that she's old and retired and widowed. I always send my dear old mum out to stand by the road with a shovel, sooner or later a good hearted soul will plow us for free. Longest I've ever had to leave her out there was like an hour. When she complained she was cold I said, "Jeez, Ma, you could always start shoveling, it makes the time pass and keeps you warm. You want the rest of my hot cocoa?"


JK


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

scsa said:


> I asked her how old she was and she says 90. How can I charge her!! ?


Didn't anyone ever teach you, NEVER ask a woman her age!? That's almost as bad as asking a big woman when the baby is due.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

You did the right thing....I do it all the time.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

You did a great thing. You need to becarefull if you have clients in that area and they see you plowing her driveway, you know neighbors they all talk. *"**he is doing her driveway for free why is he charging me"* happened to me. But if you have no clients around her, plow away you earned your wings


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

You did the only thing you could.
I have a "little old lady" who I have not charged in 2 years. I have even gone over and shoveled her drive when it was not enough to plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Detroitdan said:


> My mother lives with us now that she's old and retired and widowed. I always send my dear old mum out to stand by the road with a shovel, sooner or later a good hearted soul will plow us for free. Longest I've ever had to leave her out there was like an hour. When she complained she was cold I said, "Jeez, Ma, you could always start shoveling, it makes the time pass and keeps you warm. You want the rest of my hot cocoa?"
> JK


ROFLMAO


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You did the right thing. I think I have plowed more old peoples driveways for free than all my paying customers! JK


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

When I went over to do that lady's driveway I knew I wouldn't charge her right from the start. She reminds me of a little old grandma who you can't say no to. I know the rule of thumb about asking the age question. I felt dumb just after I asked her. Hey I was curious!!! At 90 years of age and she's out there with a shovel....I gotta give her credit! I told her I wouldn't charge her. I'll do it every time for free. That's how it should be. I'm 33 and I have my dad who has parkinson's at age 63. Drove tractor/trailer for 40 years. Broke his heart when they said he had to retire. I do what I can for him as much as possible. I don't really plow for the money...although it's nice when I get some. I just do it to help out family or those in need. I think that's why I was put here. It's ok though. I like helping those in need.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

You did a good thng. Good for you!


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Yup not only did it make you feel good I bet, but you'd be surprised the buisness you can get from people seeing you plowing it or word of mouth her telling people she knows someone who plows.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey you did a great Thing and hopefully you get rewarded someday! Now if you were running a business whole different story! Just remember if you break or cause property damage what will happen? Best of luck!


----------



## Guy (Sep 13, 2004)

Dude, I wouldn't be suprized if she suprises you with a pie some cold day.
If you brings you food, take it, I don't care what it is.


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

I would have done it for free too. My wife always gets down on me for doing stuff like that but some day when I am dead and she is old maybe someone will plow her drive for free and she will realize that it's a good thing. LOL


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

*Yes*

I say you did the right thing.
I look at it this way....what if she was your mother/grandmother?
Now what SHOULD happen, is one of her sons should maybe send a few bucks.
I would just be concerned about any potential liability issues like others have mentioned. 
Are you a Pro? Or just do your own & friends/family?
I'm curious, because I could see myself in a similar situation.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Mowerpan said:


> Yup not only did it make you feel good I bet, but you'd be surprised the buisness you can get from people seeing you plowing it or word of mouth her telling people she knows someone who plows.


i have 6 account's set up for next year. < i wish i could take them on this year > an older couple in their late 60's braged to their entire block about the young boy that took care of them and helped them out so much .

NOTE: i guess looking like im 12 does have it's advantages


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Did you do the right thing... ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!

She gets plenty of money from Social Security. COme on! Senior citizens get a TON of money to burn every month! 

Honestly, I would have done the same thing. I applaud you and your efforts Just make certain to let her know not to let anyone else know of your good deed or else you will quickly become the boy scout of the neighborhood.

I plow out a few elderly in my 'hood. I try to do it early in the morning when I know they're sleeping so they can't wave me over to pay me. I don't make a ton of money but I do believe in "Do unto others..."


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Detroitdan said:


> My mother lives with us now that she's old and retired and widowed. I always send my dear old mum out to stand by the road with a shovel, sooner or later a good hearted soul will plow us for free. Longest I've ever had to leave her out there was like an hour. When she complained she was cold I said, "Jeez, Ma, you could always start shoveling, it makes the time pass and keeps you warm. You want the rest of my hot cocoa?"
> 
> JK


O Man that was funny.

I plow my neighbors driveway for free,she is also a widow with not a lot of money.It pays off in the end...every year she gives me a couple cases of beer to start the spring off with .Plus its always nice to help someone out when you can.Just don't do them all for free.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

I mainly plow for my in-laws and family. I have a brother-in-law that has properties so I plow for him when needed. I also plow my bosses and a co-workers when they want it done so I tend to stay busy after I get out of work. I sleep much better after plowing. Probably because it extends my day another 3 hours. I totaled up all the driveways that I do and it comes out to thirteen driveways. It keeps me out of trouble. I drove by the little old lady's house and it needed to get done. She didn't call me to do it but I did it anyway. She'll be surprised. I like doing things for people that can't do it themselves or they got lazy kids. You get what you deserve in life for the good or the worse.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Great job do unto others :salute:


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

fernalddude said:


> Great job do unto others :salute:


Some times this back fires case and point.

A guys truck breaks down I tell him I'll get my trailer and tow him to the shop for free and then I give him a ride home.
On the way home on the highway a lady is passing me on the left I was going 70 and she takes a right right into our 1999 f250 diesel in great shape now I'm waiting to get it fixed and the ins is trying to put on some used parts so I have a fight on my hands.

I help a other guy at work out all the time gave him sime computers I could of sold to be a nice guy. now he has a old atv that needs work and he tells me I can have it for $200 WOW So I have been trying to get it for 3 weeks now this morning he tells me his wife gave it away YA RIGHT.
Am I a bit bitter your right.

But I bet next week someone will need help and I'll help them out


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Daninline---You need some stickers printed up--"A Friend in need is usually a PITA" or just pix of lolipops and point to them the next time you get asked a favor!--Hope your luck changes soon! It has to! Hate when helping out cost you money!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i am gonna be the bad guy in this i guess. i plow for an old couple in their late 80's early 90's. i charge them 60 dollers everytime i plow. i know they have the money for it judging by the huge house they live in and they 3 luxury cars they dont even drive. i mean its ur truck and time. but i like to make money when i plow. only freebie i ever gave out was to my neighbor who helped me out with some welding i needed done. it was a trade off. 
payup


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

I`m proud of ya.
Good to know theres still some good ol boys out there. Its so sad the way insurance companys try to scare everyone from doing anything. kinda like when you see someone in the ditch and your afraid to even touch there car because of the insurance company,but I guess thats how the tow truck drivers like it. Guess thasts the way it is.
Seth


----------



## concreteman (Jul 19, 2005)

yes u did a good thing and i do it for a few older peple that live next door to my house wene i get home for the day it really dont take any time at all and they realy appecate it


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't do driveways. But little old ladys out there shoveling you bet your a## that blades gonna drop. If only our government had the same consideration we have. These people served there time. Send them a lending hand. 
The good lord always takes care of those who takes care of others. 
Sounds like politics. :salute:


----------

